# The World Cup Thread



## Nitram4891 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I knew this wouldnt get much attention around here but maybe I can lure a couple fans out of the woodwork.  There are some good games this weekend including the England USA matchup tomorrow.  For myself I will follow my home country France.  Should be some good football!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

probably watch some of the england/usa match tomorrow, though I'm not a soccer fan, myself.

the games are just boring to me.  and yes, I understand the game, understand some if not most of the intracacies... Its just too big of a field with too little scoring.

But......... Go USA!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 11, 2010)

Im a huge World Cup fan.  Its not just about the goals, but about the buildup as well.  But hey, at least horrible refs arent just a U.S. phenomina.  Should be 1-0 Mexico at halftime!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> For myself I will follow my home country France.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 11, 2010)

Whats a world cup?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 11, 2010)

Its the sport that will have millions of beautiful half naked women dancing in the streets all across the world celebrating while drinking entirely too much alcohol...  Not a bad sport to tell you the truth!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Its the sport that will have millions of beautiful half naked women dancing in the streets all across the world celebrating while drinking entirely too much alcohol...  Not a bad sport to tell you the truth!



how many of them beautiful half naked women dancing in the streets will you get to see on your television?


----------



## DSGB (Jun 11, 2010)

Do a Google search for World Cup, scroll all the way to the bottom and see what they did to the word Google above the page numbers.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Do a Google search for World Cup, scroll all the way to the bottom and see what they did to the word Google above the page numbers.



ha... pretty cool.  google is awesome.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

ya know, I might like soccer a little more if they weren't such crybabies...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Do a Google search for World Cup, scroll all the way to the bottom and see what they did to the word Google above the page numbers.



i must admit, especially after the talk of the half naked women talk posted above, i was expecting something much more exciting than gooooooal.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> ya know, I might like soccer a little more if they weren't such crybabies...



owww, my shin.    i agree doc, it's tough to watch grown men cry so often.  i might catch some of the american game, if i happen to flip past it and nothing else is on.  i certainly will not schedule my day around it, or even tivo it.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 11, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i must admit, especially after the talk of the half naked women talk posted above, i was expecting something much more exciting than gooooooal.



Sorry to disappoint you.  This article is slightly more entertaining (still no half-naked women ).


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Its the sport that will have millions of beautiful half naked women dancing in the streets all across the world celebrating while drinking entirely too much alcohol...  Not a bad sport to tell you the truth!



Sounds like college football, except for socialists...


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 11, 2010)

yawn, who cares. I did see on the bottom line thingie that the first game was a 1 to 1 tie. Thrilling.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hank Hill might have said it best:  "Soccer was invented by european housewives as a way to keep busy while their husbands did the cooking."


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm just venting here. I mean no offense.
Once every 4 years from June to July I dislike the general American population a great deal (except for her soccer fans and National team). 
I gotta hear a bunch of ignorant, instant gratification toolbags bad mouth the World cup. Sorry Bubba, I guess you should stick to SEC football! (I like SEC football) Expand you darn horizons a bit though! Sure you can get a case of Natty light but maybe try an import sometime? 
Nothing we have here in football, baseball or basketball even come remotely close to what the World Cup does on a WORLD scale. It's popular to knock it because in reality it does take a little time to understand and appreciate it before you become a total rabid fan. Yea, they dive a bit but they are 10000% better than they were 8 years ago.  Most of the players play with eachother on their own club teams in Europe, South America, Spain Italy, ect... but for the World cup...they have to play for their country of citizenship! That's just too cool. 
Even if you are not a soccer fan you have to appreciate the fact that most countries need the entire 4 years to even qualify for it. It represents extreme geographical, tactical and political differences between countries. Even the birth rate in the world spikes 9 months after the World Cup. 
You think Michael Jordan or Alex Rodriguez are famous? Leave the US and see names like Kaka, Messi, Ronaldo or Drogba. They are far bigger than our homegrown stars. I might would put Tiger Woods and Kobe up there with them though but those soccer guys (and many others) are household names in EVERY country. 
Bedsides, we soccer guys always seem to get the cutest girls !     OLE, OLE, OLE…..OLE, OLE!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> yawn, who cares. I did see on the bottom line thingie that the first game was a 1 to 1 tie. Thrilling.



1 to 1 tie.
South Africa is ranked something like 85th in the world, Mexico is 15th. South Africa out hustled them and should have won. Even a tie for South Africa is about the equivalent of a AAA baseball team beating a major league team. Heck yes that was a thrilling game.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

0 to 0 with France and Uruguay. Yea, that was underwhelming but I don't like France to begin with. 
Uruguay did play a man down for the final 10 minutes or so. Takes a high degree of fitness!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll be at Brewhouse in Little five Points tomorrow about noon.  Any body that makes it down there, come say hello.  The picture below is not me....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Most of the players play with eachother on their own club teams in Europe, South America, Spain Italy, ect... but for the World cup...they have to play for their country of citizenship! That's just too cool.



that is exactly why i think it is watered down.  it is more like olympic hockey.  it's too bad that these guys do play with one another on club teams, because they know they can't be overly physical with a club member.  i have a friend who is a diehard soccer fan,he was at fado's today watching the game mexico vs. whoever game.  he is of the opinion that the world cup is far less enjoyable to watch, than the club games, for the exact reason i mentioned above.

i may watch a few minutes of the game, but i will not be going to a bar to chant silly songs.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I'm just venting here. I mean no offense.
> Once every 4 years from June to July I dislike the general American population a great deal (except for her soccer fans and National team).
> I gotta hear a bunch of ignorant, instant gratification toolbags bad mouth the World cup. Sorry Bubba, I guess you should stick to SEC football! (I like SEC football) Expand you darn horizons a bit though! Sure you can get a case of Natty light but maybe try an import sometime?
> Nothing we have here in football, baseball or basketball even come remotely close to what the World Cup does on a WORLD scale. It's popular to knock it because in reality it does take a little time to understand and appreciate it before you become a total rabid fan. Yea, they dive a bit but they are 10000% better than they were 8 years ago.  Most of the players play with eachother on their own club teams in Europe, South America, Spain Italy, ect... but for the World cup...they have to play for their country of citizenship! That's just too cool.
> ...



whenever someone comes to the rescue of soccer it is always with cultural implications, never on-the-field excitement.

why do I care if 3/4 of the world goes bonkers over 11 guys who cant use their hands?  the product on the field is boring to watch.  bottom line.  and the fact is if those nations could afford bats and balls or pads and cleats they'd be crazy about baseball or football.

I understand the cultural aspect of the world cup and think it is cool and something to proud about for your nation.  but the olympics are that multiplied by 10.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I'll be at Brewhouse in Little five Points tomorrow about noon.  Any body that makes it down there, come say hello.  The picture below is not me....



GQ magazine this month had 10 best soccer bars in America.  Brewhouse was one of them.  I was kinda surprised.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I'll be at Brewhouse in Little five Points tomorrow about noon.  Any body that makes it down there, come say hello.  The picture below is not me....



go to an sec football game and you'll see plenty of that caliber.


----------



## marknga (Jun 11, 2010)

Good luck USA!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

tm, that 3rd picture isn't helping your argument....borderline fupa.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

if one of your main arguments for a sport is "the fans are hot" then your sport might just suck.

on second though... "Go Sweden!"


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> go to an sec football game and you'll see plenty of that caliber.




You made my point. Expand your horizons..... Beautiful girls in a foreign land....   heck with the class of SEC college girls. Been there, bored with that...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

i like sweden too.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

I am saying they are more worldly than what we have in our "high Fence" environment here. 
Are you saying you rather hunt high fence?   Just kidding...I wanted to see if I could segway that


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> You made my point. Expand your horizons..... Beautiful girls in a foreign land....   heck with the class of SEC college girls. Been there, bored with that...



bored with that?  marriage is gonna be  tough on ya brotha.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

tm, i imagine my buddy will be watching the games at the brew house as well.  he used to wake up at 5 a.m., just to go and watch games there, because he couldn't the club games on his home tv.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sitting at a bar on Saturday to watch the world cup. 
Definately would get bored with that.... QUICK.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> that is exactly why i think it is watered down.  it is more like olympic hockey.  it's too bad that these guys do play with one another on club teams, because they know they can't be overly physical with a club member.  i have a friend who is a diehard soccer fan,he was at fado's today watching the game mexico vs. whoever game.  he is of the opinion that the world cup is far less enjoyable to watch, than the club games, for the exact reason i mentioned above.
> 
> i may watch a few minutes of the game, but i will not be going to a bar to chant silly songs.



I think are basically wrong with most all you have said but you made a HECK of a point on one. They may play a little differently b/c they are on the same big money club teams. Good argument. HOWEVER.... last world cup Wayne Rooney (England) layed out Ronaldo (Portugal) and Ronaldo rolled around and sold it to the Ref. Well, Rooney got a red card and ejected from the game. You know that both those guys were also teammates on Manchester United.
I dislke Ronaldo. He a puss


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

But you see there Turkey Maniac, we're not in Europe. Like you, I get fed up every four years as well. I get tired of soccer snobs (see above post) ranting and raving about how great soccer is and that it's always on the verge of being huge in the US and looking down their collective noses at people that don't like it while they call us things like "bubbas" and assume we drink "natty light". I went to a high school that had the #1 team in the state and one of my good friends was the Gatorade player of the year. I went to several games. I also lived in Vicenza, Italy during a year they won the Italian Cup (or whatever it's called) and Kaiserslautern when they won the equivalent in Germany and after living in Europe for four years I'm certain I've drank more imported beer than most American soccer fans. And after all that, I still don't care for the sport. American soccer fans moan and groan about people in this country not liking the sport and point overseas to prove the sports popularity. These are also country's where cricket is popular if that tells you anything. Just venting bro, no offense intended...


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 11, 2010)

World Cup......that's when they race them big ol' boats, ain't it??


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> tm, i imagine my buddy will be watching the games at the brew house as well.  he used to wake up at 5 a.m., just to go and watch games there, because he couldn't the club games on his home tv.


Cool man. I'll be there with a couple true africans and my girl. Come say hey. I'm kinda tall and easy to find
-Jason


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> But you see there Turkey Maniac, we're not in Europe. Like you, I get fed up every four years as well. I get tired of soccer snobs (see above post) ranting and raving about how great soccer is and that it's always on the verge of being huge in the US and looking down their collective noses at people that don't like it while they call us things like "bubbas" and assume we drink "natty light". I went to a high school that had the #1 team in the state and one of my good friends was the Gatorade player of the year. I went to several games. I also lived in Vicenza, Italy during a year they won the Italian Cup (or whatever it's called) and Kaiserslautern when they won the equivalent in Germany and after living in Europe for four years I'm certain I've drank more imported beer than most American soccer fans. And after all that, I still don't care for the sport. American soccer fans moan and groan about people in this country not liking the sport and point overseas to prove the sports popularity. These are also country's where cricket is popular if that tells you anything. Just venting bro, no offense intended...



This isnt Europe?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I went to a high school that had the #1 team in the state and one of my good friends was the Gatorade player of the year.



clint?

soccer is HUGE in Conyers...  well, it WAS huge.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> clint?
> 
> soccer is HUGE in Conyers...  well, it WAS huge.



Nah. Clint went to Heritage but I was friends with him as well although he was a couple of years younger than me. Heath Hardigree is who I was referring to. He had a scholly to NC St and went down the worng social path. In HS he ran circles around Clint Mathis.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> clint?
> 
> soccer is HUGE in Conyers...  well, it WAS huge.



Yea, I played with Josh Wolff and some of those guys in the State pool and Olympic development


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> This isnt Europe?



Good point...


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

Last one. See ya'll Monday


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Cool man. I'll be there with a couple true africans and my girl. Come say hey. I'm kinda tall and easy to find
> -Jason



jason, i will not be there, but a friend will.  most likely sporting texas longhorns gear, or arsenal.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Good point...



You have a tremendous grasp of the obvious


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 11, 2010)

jason, that's not fair to post women making out.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> jason, i will not be there, but a friend will.  most likely sporting texas longhorns gear, or arsenal.



I trained a bit at Blackburn but I won't hate on Arsenal. I'll keep an eye out


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Nah. Clint went to Heritage but I was friends with him as well although he was a couple of years younger than me. Heath Hardigree is who I was referring to. He had a scholly to NC St and went down the worng social path. In HS he ran circles around Clint Mathis.



yeah i thought you went to rchs..


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 11, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> jason, that's not fair to post women making out.



Just figured I stir it up before 5pm or one of the mods shut it down.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Last one. See ya'll Monday



no, wait. don't leave...


----------



## reylamb (Jun 11, 2010)

I love soccer, I love the Cup.  I really don't care if no one else likes it or not, it does not bother me in the least.  I am also not about to come on here and start bantering how Soccer is on the verge of being the next big sport in the US, heck it is only marginally more accepted here than hockey, and even the TV ratings bear that out.

I gotta say though, I watched the MEX-SA match from start to finish, and the Mexicans should have won that handly.  Several missed opportunities in the first half that should have been converted.

The French?  I hope they get thrashed in every game.  Unfortunately, they played to a draw this afternoon, still I can hope.  Bunch a cheats should be at home and Ireland should be at the Cup.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I gotta hear a bunch of ignorant, instant gratification toolbags bad mouth the World cup. Sorry Bubba, I guess you should stick to SEC football! (I like SEC football) Expand you darn horizons a bit though! Sure you can get a case of Natty light but maybe try an import sometime?



Not exactly the best way to win friends and influence people. Americans (even well educated, sophisticated ones, not just "Bubbas") have shown over and over that we just don't like soccer. It has never caught on here and moronic rants like yours sure aren't going to change it. The game is boring and the rest of the world is welcome to it. Hope your team does well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha...man this thing blew up.   For those that don't like it, good, for those that do, enjoy!  There is nothing better than getting behind your country to be true world champions.  Its not like the world series Doc, its when you actually play other teams in the world.  France couldn't finish as usual in group play.  We are seriously missing a good playmaker like Zidane but if we get through the group stage we could be dangerous because we have some serious individual talent.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 11, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


>



Yeah I thought you would like that.  I'm a french redneck  and I know how yall love the french.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 11, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I'll be at Brewhouse in Little five Points tomorrow about noon.  Any body that makes it down there, come say hello.  The picture below is not me....



That place should be fun tomorrow.  I live down the street and they have a huge beer tent set up in the parking lot.  I'll be at my house watching it most likely (108" screen  ) but if I make it to little five I'll try and spot you.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 11, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Not exactly the best way to win friends and influence people. Americans (even well educated, sophisticated ones, not just "Bubbas") have shown over and over that we just don't like soccer. It has never caught on here and moronic rants like yours sure aren't going to change it. The game is boring and the rest of the world is welcome to it. Hope your team does well.



Thanks man.  I'll take the luck.  Its a game Americans like yourself, not just well educated ones, just don't understand.


----------



## tcward (Jun 11, 2010)

Soccer Would rather watch the fans riot before, during and after the games!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Haha...man this thing blew up.   For those that don't like it, good, for those that do, enjoy!  There is nothing better than getting behind your country to be true world champions.  Its not like the world series Doc, its when you actually play other teams in the world.  France couldn't finish as usual in group play.  We are seriously missing a good playmaker like Zidane but if we get through the group stage we could be dangerous because we have some serious individual talent.



But you see Nitram, the United States isworld champs... difference being, we don't need to walk around in nylon shorts on "the pitch" to prove it.


----------



## Buck (Jun 12, 2010)

I have to admit, watching this soccer is some boring stuff but I'm giving it my best..    Plus, those dang horns...   

Anyway, US and England tied at the half...


----------



## GONfishin (Jun 12, 2010)

Soccer is a game that you really have to understand to enjoy watching.  I would compare it to golf in that aspect.  If you haven't played or don't understand what is going on during all of the "boring" parts, then you won't enjoy watching it at all.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 12, 2010)

I would really hate to be England's keeper right now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> I would really hate to be England's keeper right now!


 

He won't make that mistake again in the tourney. I'm glad the US managed to tie that one. It would have been embarressing to lose your first game.


----------



## GONoob (Jun 12, 2010)

Be the reds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> But you see Nitram, the United States isworld champs... difference being, we don't need to walk around in nylon shorts on "the pitch" to prove it.


 
What you don't understand is The World Cup is the only sport that has a true World Championship title. US Baseball likes to tout a World Series and Championship, but the problem is, they only play US teams. 

I dare say that less than .01% of non-soccer US athletes could last a fraction of the 90 minutes it takes to play soccer. It is a very demanding sport, and before you say it, US Football (not soccer) is 60 minutes long with an average actual time of play being 12 to 15 minutes of the entire 60 minutes.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 12, 2010)

I dare say that 0% of soccer players could last 1 quarter of a football game


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I dare say that 0% of soccer players could last 1 quarter of a football game


 
I'll take that bet.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He won't make that mistake again in the tourney. I'm glad the US managed to tie that one. It would have been embarressing to lose your first game.



Yeah, but it was a shame that the US let their guard down in the fourth minute of the game to allow that goal.  I am glad it worked out in their favor!

I can't stand those daggum horns!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 12, 2010)

those horns made it a little tough to nap.  i saw the first goal and watched for another 10 or so minutes, before it turned into white noise and i nodded off.  missed the u.s. goal and then caught the last 3 or so minutes.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 12, 2010)

Most people think its boring because they don't understand the game.  If you understand it, then its one of the most exciting sports in the world.  If you think that guys won't hit eachother because they play on the same club team, then you have never watched mutch of the world cup.  Ive seen Marcus Hahnemann level guys on his own team.  Heck, I played 2 vs 2 (goal keeping game) against Hahnemann and Casey Keller.  Those guys have no problem trying to take your head off with a ball from 10 yards away!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Most people think its boring because they don't understand the game. If you understand it, then its one of the most exciting sports in the world. If you think that guys won't hit eachother because they play on the same club team, then you have never watched mutch of the world cup. Ive seen Marcus Hahnemann level guys on his own team. Heck, I played 2 vs 2 (goal keeping game) against Hahnemann and Casey Keller. Those guys have no problem trying to take your head off with a ball from 10 yards away!


 
That's one position I care nothing about. My kid (10 yrs old) took one to the face from about 7 feet away this winter in indoor soccer. Took him off of his feet and gave him a bloody nose and a sting he won't soon forget. The pro's can kick one up to 110 mph. I can only imagine what that would do to you..


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 13, 2010)

Watched every game so far and out of those teams Argentina and South Korea have inpressed the most.

Besides the early goal the US conceded, the defense looked better than I expected.  However, they will need more offensive opportunites going for


----------



## chainshaw (Jun 13, 2010)

I love to watch soccer. It can get a little boring and the horns (vuvuzelas) are annoying as heck, but the strategy of the game is pretty intriguing. 

One issue that I think makes soccer so hard for us Americans to like is that after 90 minutes, there can be a score of 1-1 and people are celebrating a tie like it was a win. How hard is it to have a sudden death OT? Just like the "loser point" in hockey, I despise a tie. You are there to prove you are the best, so prove it. Every game should have a winner. 5 games into the World Cup and we only have seen two winners.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was at Brewhouse and when the US scored I can honestly say I've never heard a place get louder than that.   So far Argentina seems to have the strongest team.  If Messi decides to start putting the ball away they could score 3-4 goals a game.


----------



## marknga (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought that the Serbia/Ghana game was one of the more entertaining matches so far. 
If you had told me 15 years ago that I would have been watching soccer on TV I would have laughed in your face but after having watched 2 daughters play (oldest played from when she was 10 thru high school and my youngest has been playing since she was 6 and she will be 16 next week) I have grown to appreciate the sport.
Will Americans ever embrace the sport the way the rest of the world does? No. But that still doesn't take away that for the rest of the planet this is the biggest sporting event there is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Germany is scary good. I don't think the USA stands a chance against either Germany or Australia. Their footwork and passing is incredible.


----------



## marknga (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Germany is scary good. I don't think the USA stands a chance against either Germany or Australia. Their footwork and passing is incredible.



Germany did look unbeatable today.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 13, 2010)

marknga said:


> Germany did look unbeatable today.



They moved the ball way too easily through the midfield and made some great passes to get behind the defense.  They looked really good but I also don't think they will be moving the ball like that against a team with some good defending mids.


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 13, 2010)

I watched a little bit yesterday and today (OK...I admit it was 98-100 out so A/C was calling) 

Except for the constant sound of 20,000 bees buzzing around your head it could be watchable. Never knew folks could blow on a plastic horn for 3 hours and not come up for air.

My oldest daughter plays soccer and is pretty good but there is no way I could make that sport my life passion.


----------



## marknga (Jun 14, 2010)

You know if ESPN/ABC/TNN/Fox etc can broadcast a race (even while standing on pit row at Bristol) and talk over the engine noise you would think that they could broadcast the World Cup and edit out that freaking annoying horn blowing!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What you don't understand is The World Cup is the only sport that has a true World Championship title. US Baseball likes to tout a World Series and Championship, but the problem is, they only play US teams.
> 
> I dare say that less than .01% of non-soccer US athletes could last a fraction of the 90 minutes it takes to play soccer. It is a very demanding sport, and before you say it, US Football (not soccer) is 60 minutes long with an average actual time of play being 12 to 15 minutes of the entire 60 minutes.



There's the next argument you always hear about soccer... the conditioning.  Marathon runners also have great stamina and conditioning, but that doesn't mean its fun to watch them run around.

I honestly don't know how I could "understand" the game any more than I already do.  I can see the talent of the players and the flourishes of brilliance, though few and far between, each time they happen.  I can watch the defense flex around.  In that way it really is a lot like football.  But none of this makes up for the fact that in 90 minutes there are only about 20 or so"shots" and only 1 or 2 of them find the back of the net.  And I get that its difficult to score goals in soccer and that's part of it.  Fine.  I still don't think it should be that difficult.  Maybe one day I'll watch soccer with a big fan and they'll explain to me all of the stuff I don't understand.

Golf is infinitely more interesting to watch, imo.  When you watch the Masters on TV you see a different person, different shot about every 10 seconds.  You're likely to see a great shot or a gut-wrenching miss once a minute...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 14, 2010)

i would think that in soccer, like some other sports, the game would be better, if the players had more time to work together and have a better understanding for each others tendencies.  that is why i was saying that the wc is a bit watered down.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was at Brewhouse and when the US scored I can honestly say I've never heard a place get louder than that.   So far Argentina seems to have the strongest team.  If Messi decides to start putting the ball away they could score 3-4 goals a game.



We got there about 11am and it was basically standing room only even then. From what I heard people were getting there at 7am to actually get a seat. Outside bars at Brewhouse ran out of beer at 2:15!  We were inside towards the restrooms on the right. I felt like a washing machine/sardine all day. I never had so many people up against me.  That place was electric though! Really great experience.
Man, it was hot though!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I dare say that 0% of soccer players could last 1 quarter of a football game






I bet a american footballer couldnt keep up for 15 minutes on a field with a soccer player. 

I also bet that a soccer player couldnt last 10 minutes in the pool with a pro water polo player.

I will also say that an american footballer wouldnt fit in a Nascar driver seat.

What exactly was your point> 
You are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i would think that in soccer, like some other sports, the game would be better, if the players had more time to work together and have a better understanding for each others tendencies.  that is why i was saying that the wc is a bit watered down.



Thats what your missing.  Different teams play with different styles, that may not seem like they are playing together.  The best two examples are England and Brazil.  English soccer is known for the long ball with guys running under the ball and trying to get man vs man on goal.  Brazil is much more about keeping possession of the ball and great dribbling.  Brazil will have a tendency to come straight at you, and England will go over you, or have slow buildups.  Brazillian players some times look like ball hawgs because they will take on 2 or 3 guys at once at times, you will rarely see that with the Brits.  Two totally different styles, and both work very well.  Kind of like having a running football team vs a passing team.  But in soccer, the differences aren't nearly as  noticable.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 14, 2010)

My opinion is that a large part of the appeal of any sport is the persona of the players and other participants.  If you think about it, in all the really popular US sports the participants have been able to achieve sort of hero status over the years.

One of my daughters grew up playing soccer through high school and small college level so I learned some about the game and learned to enjoy it.

It was a great sport for females, almost all of them the most mature and sportsmanlike athletes you will ever find.

  But I noticed the men/boys soccer teams seemed to have a higher number of arrogant and very immature jerkwads, including some of the coaches.  Go hang out a while on the GA High School forums and you will see what I am talking about.  Good humored junk talk in every sport but there is a noticable difference if you compare the levels of nastiness and immaturity between the soccer talk forums and say football or baseball.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Not exactly the best way to win friends and influence people. Americans (even well educated, sophisticated ones, not just "Bubbas") have shown over and over that we just don't like soccer. It has never caught on here and moronic rants like yours sure aren't going to change it. The game is boring and the rest of the world is welcome to it. Hope your team does well.



Considering that the United States have a team and they are in the World Cup, I think it's fair to say I do hope they do well. 
I looked back at your posts since you joined. They are about 98% football with I believe one on "scope rings" and one on little league (I skimmed through it pretty fast) . You appear to be a prototypical example of someone who never entertains anything other than what you have known all your life. It's cool, I am not knocking you, I know lots of people like that.   I just know there is a world outside of the Southeastern US in sports and culture. 
I hope your Florida teams do well this year.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Oldstick said:


> My opinion is that a large part of the appeal of any sport is the persona of the players and other participants.  If you think about it, in all the really popular US sports the participants have been able to achieve sort of hero status over the years.
> 
> One of my daughters grew up playing soccer through high school and small college level so I learned some about the game and learned to enjoy it.
> 
> ...



Womens soccer is always very solid quality. Those girls can take a hard body shot and keep on trucking! They play like that always have something to prove


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 14, 2010)

Oldstick said:


> But I noticed the men/boys soccer teams seemed to have a higher number of arrogant and very immature jerkwads, including some of the coaches.  Go hang out a while on the GA High School forums and you will see what I am talking about.  Good humored junk talk in every sport but there is a noticable difference if you compare the levels of nastiness and immaturity between the soccer talk forums and say football or baseball.



Thats the fun of soccer.  We all talk smack when it comes to College football, but they kill people over soccer!  Its an entirely different form of competitiveness.  Not saying its right or wrong.  But people in soccer take soccer a heck of a lot more serious then people in football or baseball.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 14, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> We got there about 11am and it was basically standing room only even then. From what I heard people were getting there at 7am to actually get a seat. Outside bars at Brewhouse ran out of beer at 2:15!  We were inside towards the restrooms on the right. I felt like a washing machine/sardine all day. I never had so many people up against me.  That place was electric though! Really great experience.
> Man, it was hot though!



Yeah my buddy showed up at 7am and got the second table against the wall to the right when you walk in.  I guess i was less than 20 feet from you the whole game althought there was probly 50 people in between.  The clutch thing about our table was being able to order drinks through the window from that outside bar but yea it was insanely hot and packed but I wouldnt have watched that game anywhere else.  We were the guys waving the huge american flag.  (funny thing is we are both here on green cards )


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Thats the fun of soccer.  We all talk smack when it comes to College football, but they kill people over soccer!  Its an entirely different form of competitiveness.  Not saying its right or wrong.  But people in soccer take soccer a heck of a lot more serious then people in football or baseball.



yet, they are fine just tying the other team...


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah my buddy showed up at 7am and got the second table against the wall to the right when you walk in.  I guess i was less than 20 feet from you the whole game althought there was probly 50 people in between.  The clutch thing about our table was being able to order drinks through the window from that outside bar but yea it was insanely hot and packed but I wouldnt have watched that game anywhere else.  We were the guys waving the huge american flag.  (funny thing is we are both here on green cards )



Nice man! I know exactly where you were. You were 10 feet max from me.  I was on your 11 o'clock as you faced the restroom. We were in the right of way for about 3 hours. 
That bar was the one that ran out of beer at 2:15.   
Nothing wrong with Greencard's. Better than a H1B or EAD!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 14, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yet, they are fine just tying the other team...



The ties are only in the group stage.  The point of the group stage is to weed out half of the teams while at the same time letting teams that have worked hard over the past 4 years get a chance to play 3 games on the worlds biggest stage.  Once the knockout round begins there won't be any more ties.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yet, they are fine just tying the other team...



Not really.  Players don't set the rules. 

I love the Olympic's rule. Golden goal baby!  
I can deal with draws in the 1st round of the World cup. Lots of small countries getting single points off much larger countries. It's a national point of pride for some.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> The ties are only in the group stage.  The point of the group stage is to weed out half of the teams while at the same time letting teams that have worked hard over the past 4 years get a chance to play 3 games on the worlds biggest stage.  Once the knockout round begins there won't be any more ties.



beat me to it, great point


----------



## marknga (Jun 14, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yet, they are fine just tying the other team...



those are the rules they are dealt with. Not any different than any other sport.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

later guys. Gotta go stream the Italy Game at the office!
Nitram4891, your good in my book man!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 14, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Thats what your missing.  Different teams play with different styles, that may not seem like they are playing together.  The best two examples are England and Brazil.  English soccer is known for the long ball with guys running under the ball and trying to get man vs man on goal.  Brazil is much more about keeping possession of the ball and great dribbling.  Brazil will have a tendency to come straight at you, and England will go over you, or have slow buildups.  Brazillian players some times look like ball hawgs because they will take on 2 or 3 guys at once at times, you will rarely see that with the Brits.  Two totally different styles, and both work very well.  Kind of like having a running football team vs a passing team.  But in soccer, the differences aren't nearly as  noticable.




my point is, that if you are english, but play for manchester u, or arsenal, or whoever else, then you have a very close understanding of how your teammates (from your club team) play and that probably deminishes in the wc.  simply put, when you are playing with a team every day for a season or three, there are little things that you pick up from one another and can almost anticipate what the other will do.  kind of like a point guard's relationship with one of his key players.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 14, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Nice man! I know exactly where you were. You were 10 feet max from me.  I was on your 11 o'clock as you faced the restroom. We were in the right of way for about 3 hours.
> That bar was the one that ran out of beer at 2:15.
> Nothing wrong with Greencard's. Better than a H1B or EAD!



Yeah we were forced to switch to some kind of fruit juice with vodka after our waiter couldnt make it to our table anymore.  Better than nothing!   You would have thought they coudl have planned the beer thing a little better..  I bet they did make a killing though.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> The ties are only in the group stage.  The point of the group stage is to weed out half of the teams while at the same time letting teams that have worked hard over the past 4 years get a chance to play 3 games on the worlds biggest stage.  Once the knockout round begins there won't be any more ties.



i know... makes a little sense, I guess.  just goes against my nature. 

question about stoppage time, does anyone besides the referees know how much stoppage time there is and when the game will actually end?  the end of the matches are so anti-climactic...


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> i know... makes a little sense, I guess.  just goes against my nature.
> 
> question about stoppage time, does anyone besides the referees know how much stoppage time there is and when the game will actually end?  the end of the matches are so anti-climactic...



The ref tells the lineman, the lineman hold up the additional time. I love it....  you are just waiting.......then BOOM, ref checks his watch and blows the whistle!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> my point is, that if you are english, but play for manchester u, or arsenal, or whoever else, then you have a very close understanding of how your teammates (from your club team) play and that probably deminishes in the wc.  simply put, when you are playing with a team every day for a season or three, there are little things that you pick up from one another and can almost anticipate what the other will do.  kind of like a point guard's relationship with one of his key players.



These guys play regularly through the 4 years before the world cup.  A lot of them are teamates on clubs and honestly if you watched germany move the ball yesterday, those guys looked like they had been together since pre K.  They also most likely played together on the U-21 national teams too as well as even younger national teams.  They are not strangers!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah we were forced to switch to some kind of fruit juice with vodka after our waiter couldnt make it to our table anymore.  Better than nothing!   You would have thought they coudl have planned the beer thing a little better..  I bet they did make a killing though.



Yea, they did, I am sure. It was a crazy turn out even for them.  I did manage a bucket (8) of coronas (all the had left)it was only 24 bucks. Thats a deal in my book!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 14, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> later guys. Gotta go stream the Italy Game at the office!
> Nitram4891, your good in my book man!



Enjoy! Will have to catch you at brewhouse for one of these games.  That goes for anyone here in the Atlanta area!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Enjoy! Will have to catch you at brewhouse for one of these games.  That goes for anyone here in the Atlanta area!



are those swedish girls gonna be there?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> These guys play regularly through the 4 years before the world cup.  A lot of them are teamates on clubs and honestly if you watched germany move the ball yesterday, those guys looked like they had been together since pre K.  They also most likely played together on the U-21 national teams too as well as even younger national teams.  They are not strangers!



fair enough.


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jun 14, 2010)

i watched the US england game but thats all i can bear. i'll watch the US but other than that soccer is boring


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> The ref tells the lineman, the lineman hold up the additional time. I love it....  you are just waiting.......then BOOM, ref checks his watch and blows the whistle!



wait, so at the beginning of stoppage the ref tells the lineman and he holds up a sign so the players know?  but there's no countdown for the players unless they can count really well while playing...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 14, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> wait, so at the beginning of stoppage the ref tells the lineman and he holds up a sign so the players know?  but there's no countdown for the players unless they can count really well while playing...



i've never understood that?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 14, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yet, they are fine just tying the other team...



At least at the end of the World Cup we know who the Champion is.  Beats the heck out of college football when there can be 3 or 4 undefeated teams and at the end of the season and nobody really knows who the true NC is!  A tie can be a huge deal in the World Cup, and so can point differential.  You won't see any team pulling starters to go easy on a team.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> wait, so at the beginning of stoppage the ref tells the lineman and he holds up a sign so the players know?  but there's no countdown for the players unless they can count really well while playing...


Yea, they are not counting down in their heads. Usually there is only 1-3 minutes added. That's not too hard to figure out when you need to make your last run at the goal. The exact moment is only known by the ref. 
The players have a good idea when the ref's going to whistle the game. 
I like it that way personaly


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i've never understood that?



Its simple.  Because you don't know how much time is left, you will see teams start to apply pressure with 5-10 minutes left in the game.  You can't count on extra time, so you better get it done in regular time.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> At least at the end of the World Cup we know who the Champion is.  Beats the heck out of college football when there can be 3 or 4 undefeated teams and at the end of the season and nobody really knows who the true NC is!  A tie can be a huge deal in the World Cup, and so can point differential.  You won't see any team pulling starters to go easy on a team.



Another great point.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 14, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> At least at the end of the World Cup we know who the Champion is.  Beats the heck out of college football when there can be 3 or 4 undefeated teams and at the end of the season and nobody really knows who the true NC is!  A tie can be a huge deal in the World Cup, and so can point differential.  You won't see any team pulling starters to go easy on a team.



i'll take college football and you can have your definitive wc champion, once every 4 years.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 14, 2010)

Didn't the count reach 80,000 fans?  These are not the final games yet.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Didn't the count reach 80,000 fans?  These are not the final games yet.



Huh?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> ...so can point differential.  You won't see any team pulling starters to go easy on a team.



ha... they'd have to actually score some points to have a point differential...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Huh?


 
32 teams in four team groups, they have to play all four teams to advance. 0 points for a loss, 1 point for a tie and 3 points for a win, no matter what the score is. The team with the most points out of the tourney of the four goes on to play the next group of four (8 teams left at that point) Then at the end of that it will be between two teams and then it's on..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i'll take college football and you can have your definitive wc champion, once every 4 years.



I will take both.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 32 teams in four team groups, they have to play all four teams to advance. 0 points for a loss, 1 point for a tie and 3 points for a win, no matter what the score is. The team with the most points out of the tourney of the four goes on to play the next group of four (8 teams left at that point) Then at the end of that it will be between two teams and then it's on..



Yea, I more than understand how the World cup works and you are a little off 
I didnt understand what TLP was talking about 88,000 fans..
I guess he was just talking about early attendance


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 32 teams in four team groups, they have to play all four teams to advance. 0 points for a loss, 1 point for a tie and 3 points for a win, no matter what the score is. The team with the most points out of the tourney of the four goes on to play the next group of four (8 teams left at that point) Then at the end of that it will be between two teams and then it's on..



Close..  32 teams.  8 groups of 4.  Each 4 teams per group play each other (3 games per team).  3 points for a win, 1 for a tie, 0 for a loss.  Top 2 teams per group advance to a 16 team single elimination tournament.  If teams are tied in points at the end of the group stage the first tiebreaker is goal differential (margin of goals scored versus goals given up).


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

I also dig the fact that the refs and linesmen have to be from completely seperate countries than the 2 teams playing..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Close.. 32 teams. 8 groups of 4. Each 4 teams per group play each other (3 games per team). 3 points for a win, 1 for a tie, 0 for a loss. Top 2 teams per group advance to a 16 team single elimination tournament. If teams are tied in points at the end of the group stage the first tiebreaker is goal differential (margin of goals scored versus goals given up).


 
Correct, thanks, I forgot about the 2 team advancements.

Group Matches​Date Match Venue Time Teams​Fri 11.06.10 1 Johannesburg - JSC 16:00 hrs South Africa - Mexico
2 Cape Town 20:30 hrs Uruguay - France
Sat 12.06.10 4 Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ 13:30 hrs Korea Republic - Greece
3 Johannesburg - JEP 16:00 hrs Argentina - Nigeria
5 Rustenburg 20:30 hrs England - USA
Sun 13.06.10 6 Polokwane 13:30 hrs Algeria - Slovenia
8 Tshwane / Pretoria 16:00 hrs Serbia - Ghana
7 Durban 20:30 hrs Germany - Australia
Mon 14.06.10 9 Johannesburg - JSC 13:30 hrs Netherlands - Denmark
10 Mangaung / BFN 16:00 hrs Japan - Cameroon
11 Cape Town 20:30 hrs Italy - Paraguay
Tue 15.06.10 12 Rustenburg 13:30 hrs New Zealand - Slovakia
13 Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ 16:00 hrs Côte d'Ivoire - Portugal
14 Johannesburg - JEP 20:30 hrs Brazil - Korea DPR
Wed 16.06.10 15 Nelspruit 13:30 hrs Honduras - Chile
16 Durban 16:00 hrs Spain - Switzerland
17 Tshwane / Pretoria 20:30 hrs South Africa - Uruguay
Thu 17.06.10 20 Johannesburg - JSC 13:30 hrs Argentina - Korea Republic
19 Mangaung / BFN 16:00 hrs Greece - Nigeria
18 Polokwane 20:30 hrs France - Mexico
Fri 18.06.10 21 Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ 13:30 hrs Germany - Serbia
22 Johannesburg - JEP 16:00 hrs Slovenia - USA
23 Cape Town 20:30 hrs England - Algeria
Sat 19.06.10 25 Durban 13:30 hrs Netherlands - Japan
24 Rustenburg 16:00 hrs Ghana - Australia
26 Tshwane / Pretoria 20:30 hrs Cameroon - Denmark
Sun 20.06.10 27 Mangaung / BFN 13:30 hrs Slovakia - Paraguay
28 Nelspruit 16:00 hrs Italy - New Zealand
29 Johannesburg - JSC 20:30 hrs Brazil - Côte d'Ivoire
Mon 21.06.10 30 Cape Town 13:30 hrs Portugal - Korea DPR
31 Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ 16:00 hrs Chile - Switzerland
32 Johannesburg - JEP 20:30 hrs Spain - Honduras
Tue 22.06.10 33 Rustenburg 16:00 hrs Mexico - Uruguay
34 Mangaung / BFN 16:00 hrs France - South Africa
35 Durban 20:30 hrs Nigeria - Korea Republic
36 Polokwane 20:30 hrs Greece - Argentina
Wed 23.06.10 37 Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ 16:00 hrs Slovenia - England
38 Tshwane / Pretoria 16:00 hrs USA - Algeria
39 Johannesburg - JSC 20:30 hrs Ghana - Germany
40 Nelspruit 20:30 hrs Australia - Serbia
Thu 24.06.10 41 Johannesburg - JEP 16:00 hrs Slovakia - Italy
42 Polokwane 16:00 hrs Paraguay - New Zealand
43 Rustenburg 20:30 hrs Denmark - Japan
44 Cape Town 20:30 hrs Cameroon - Netherlands
Fri 25.06.10 45 Durban 16:00 hrs Portugal - Brazil
46 Nelspruit 16:00 hrs Korea DPR - Côte d'Ivoire
47 Tshwane / Pretoria 20:30 hrs Chile - Spain​48 Mangaung / BFN 20:30 hrs Switzerland - Honduras
 

Round of 16​Date Match Venue Time Teams​Sat 26.06.10 49 Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ 16:00 hrs 1A - 2B
50 Rustenburg 20:30 hrs 1C - 2D
Sun 27.06.10 51 Mangaung / BFN 16:00 hrs 1D - 2C
52 Johannesburg - JSC 20:30 hrs 1B - 2A
Mon 28.06.10 53 Durban 16:00 hrs 1E - 2F
54 Johannesburg - JEP 20:30 hrs 1G - 2H
Tue 29.06.10 55 Tshwane / Pretoria 16:00 hrs 1F - 2E
56 Cape Town 20:30 hrs 1H - 2G​Quarter-finals​Date Match Venue Time Teams​Fri 02.07.10 57 Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ 16:00 hrs W53 - W54
58 Johannesburg - JSC 20:30 hrs W49 - W50
Sat 03.07.10 59 Cape Town 16:00 hrs W52 - W51
60 Johannesburg - JEP 20:30 hrs W55 - W56​Semi-finals​Date Match Venue Time Teams​Tue 06.07.10 61 Cape Town 20:30 hrs W58 - W57
Wed 07.07.10 62 Durban 20:30 hrs W59 - W60​Play-off for third place​Date Match Venue Time Teams​Sat 10.07.10 63 Nelson Mandela Bay / PLZ 20:30 hrs L61 - L62​Final​Date Match Venue Time Teams​Sun 11.07.10 64 Johannesburg - JSC 20:30 hrs W61 - W62


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking forward to Portugal/Ivory Coast today.  Don't know if I will get to see Drogba though.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 15, 2010)

Tried to watch a little soccer to expand my horizons. This is the World Cup right? Big Event right? Couldn,t get past that annoying sound in the background. Thought something was wrong with the network feed. Come to find out the fans are blowing these plastic horns. I hear they are banning them at future WC's. Muted and it really became boring, but I will keep trying. Go USA!!!  The world hates us!


----------



## reylamb (Jun 15, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> Tried to watch a little soccer to expand my horizons. This is the World Cup right? Big Event right? Couldn,t get past that annoying sound in the background. Thought something was wrong with the network feed. Come to find out the fans are blowing these plastic horns. I hear they are banning them at future WC's. Muted and it really became boring, but I will keep trying. Go USA!!!  The world hates us!



The BBC has gotten smarter than we have in the US.  They will be using their SAP (Secondary Audio Program) to send out just the commentary without any of the ambient sounds from the field/fans.  It might be like listening to a football broadcast without hearing the hitting, a baseball game without hearing the ball hit the bat, or a basketball game without hearing the fans and ball dribbling, but it is better than hearing the nonstop buzzing.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 16, 2010)

First big upset with the Swiss taking down Spain 1-0.  Spain had over 70% posession which is insane.  Gota learn how to finish!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 16, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> First big upset with the Swiss taking down Spain 1-0.  Spain had over 70% posession which is insane.  Gota learn how to finish!



Very much against the flow of play.... 
The players are having a hard time staying on top of the ball and keeping it down on goal. I hate that the ball is such a focal point of the games...


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 16, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> Tried to watch a little soccer to expand my horizons. This is the World Cup right? Big Event right? Couldn,t get past that annoying sound in the background. Thought something was wrong with the network feed. Come to find out the fans are blowing these plastic horns. I hear they are banning them at future WC's. Muted and it really became boring, but I will keep trying. Go USA!!!  The world hates us!



i was thinking the same thing...what is that annoying sound? i tuned into a game this morning before work for a few minutes and couldnt take it!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the Vuvuzelas. Pure Africa and a welcome part of the games for me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 16, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> i was thinking the same thing...what is that annoying sound? i tuned into a game this morning before work for a few minutes and couldnt take it!



Google "annoying sound world cup" and you can read all about it.  I forget that it's there when I watch the games..probably because I'm actually watching the game and not fixating on the buzzing.  It doesn't bother me but I do hope they do something about it through an audio filter so everyone will stop whinning about it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 16, 2010)

Mostly newby soccer fans whining just to get a rise out of sho nuff soccer fans. I,ve tried it at work with co-worker who refs. It's working
Just having some fun but seriously I do respect the game. Played some in college intramurals and found out there's more to it than meets the eye.  Always enjoyed movies about football. Want to see Invictus some time soon.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratulations to Mexico!   Our performance so far this world up has been horrendous.  US game starts in 20 minutes and it should be a good one.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 18, 2010)

Stick a fork in the US, they are done.

If Gooch is the best in the US as a central defender.......


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 18, 2010)

And the US is pretty much out of it after a terrible first half...Sad, I kinda like watching it but know I won't care nearly as much when we're gone.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

2-1 as Landon Donovan decides to make it a game!


----------



## reylamb (Jun 18, 2010)

I may have spoken too soon.  Unfortunately, I believe the US will need 2 more goals and the full 3 points to advance.  I just do not think they will advance with a tie.  

Great finish for Landon.

Good to see Edu in.

Now, Bradley needs to put Buddle in the game.

Unfortunately, the US will now be pressing forward with more attackers.  This will open up the already questionable defense for counter attacks.  With Gooch back there the US may not be done giving up goals.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 18, 2010)

Good grief Jozy, keep control.  Where is Buddle?


----------



## reylamb (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup, spoke way too soon.  All tied now, just need one more!!!!!

Good to see Gooch out finally.

Great to see Landon in this game much more than in the England game where he was all but missing for that match.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome goal by Donovan...the keeper got posterized there.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 18, 2010)

If the US does not advance you can point directly to the worst call of this World Cup so far.  The Slovenians were doing the holding on the free kick, not the US.  There was no offside on the play.  The 3rd goal should have stood, and the US should have won 3 - 2.  So far, no one on any soccer board I have seen, no one at the BBC, no one at ESPN, and not even anyone at Univision can figure out what the call was on the last goal.

Simply Terrible.

Hopefully, Bradley goes with the 3-4-3 against Algeria, leaves Gooch on the bench, and goes with speed and an attacking mindset instead of sitting back. 

Landon's goal gets my vote for the 2nd best goal so far of this Cup.  Maicon's goal for Brazil gets my vote for currently being the best.


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm eating what i said to Rey, watched the second half on the lunch break at the local Mexican restaurant and no one could believe the call...TERRIBLE!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 18, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> At least at the end of the World Cup we know who the Champion is.  Beats the heck out of college football when there can be 3 or 4 undefeated teams and at the end of the season and nobody really knows who the true NC is!  A tie can be a huge deal in the World Cup, and so can point differential.  You won't see any team pulling starters to go easy on a team.



No you don't. They most likely tied someone along the way. Which is partly what makes soccer the most pathetic sport in the world. Not to mention the officiating is corrupt...or the fact that the players are better at acting hurt than they are at playing the game....or the fact that the fans start riots in the stands....or the fact that there is stoppage time (which only the officiating really knows how much there will be)...should I keep going?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> No you don't. They most likely tied someone along the way. Which is partly what makes soccer the most pathetic sport in the world. Not to mention the officiating is corrupt...or the fact that the players are better at acting hurt than they are at playing the game....or the fact that the fans start riots in the stands....or the fact that there is stoppage time (which only the officiating really knows how much there will be)...should I keep going?



Go start a world cup haters thread.  I'll start one for you if you want.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 18, 2010)

Horrible call by the ref from Mali. Hope he enjoys his dirty money.

Good comeback USA.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Horrible call by the ref from Mali. Hope he enjoys his dirty money.
> 
> Good comeback USA.



Yeah today is not the world cup's best refereeing day...might end up being the worst actually.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah today is not the world cup's best refereeing day...might end up being the worst actually.



Hard to say, there has been some hideous calls over the years.  
At least this call did not knock the US out.  The Cahill red card in the Aussie/Germany game is still a mystery to me.  The German defender even stated in the post game press conference it was not a foul?  
The Henry handball-no call kept Ireland at home for the Cup.  
Maradona's "Hand of God."  
Of course you could go way back to '66 Germany vs England and the German goal that, well, never went in the goal.

Having said that....
-the call on the 3rd goal was hideous.  There are 2 current reports floating around: 1.  the ref is refusing to discuss the call and still has not said who it was on or what it was for; or 2.  there is a rumor that the ref said he thought it was either offside or pushing off on Edu, but he would have to watch the replay to be sure which it was.  Personally I think he just simply blew the call.

-the mystery handball on Findley that drew a yellow.  The ball clearly hits Findley in the face, which, last I checked is not against the rules and clearly not a handball.  Of course this is Findley's second yellow, so he will miss the Algeria game, unless FIFA over rules the call on the field.  Personally, I am not entirely against him missing the game, I think Buddle brings more to the team.

-Jozy gets tackled on what would have been a break away at the top of the box.....should have been a red card.

-To be fair though, Clint should have drawn a yellow in the first minute for his elbow that he threw, but it was a no-call.

The US should have never been in that position though.  There is still no communication with the defenders.  Gooch is still terrible and slow (he should have stepped out the guy that scored the first goal of the game but ducked instead).  The plan of sitting back in a tight defense and trying to punch out for fast counter attacks is not working.  The US needs to stop sitting back and start taking it to the other team with ball possession and creating chances.  Waiting to get a long ball behind the D so Jozy can run onto it is just not working.  I am not realy happy with Bradley and some of his decisions so far.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 18, 2010)

England draws with Algeria, probably the best possible result for the US.  If they beat Algeria, they will probably advance to the next round.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah today is not the world cup's best refereeing day...might end up being the worst actually.


 
Not at all, and if you look at the teams being singled out there seems to be a little bit of a political bias against them..

This world cup is going to advance the sport leaps and bounds in the US. More folks than I have ever seen before are watching it. This will have a bearing on the future of the World Cup, especially the officiating oversight.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it will definitely advance the sport here.  Especially if the US can beat Algeria and possibly win the group!  The US vs. England match was probably the most anticipated game of the first week globally.  That says a lot!


----------



## GONfishin (Jun 18, 2010)

This call is reminiscent of the 2002 Quarterfinal of US/Germany.  The incident is at 1.45 if you don't want to see the whole video.  I guess at least it is in group play, but it still isn't an excuse for poor officiating.  Pretty crappy calls in the Germany/Serbia game earlier as well.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fLtT0imwdCQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fLtT0imwdCQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 19, 2010)

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-.../us/fifa-ax-us-slovenia-ref-wc&cc=5901?ver=us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2010)

All spilled milk at this point. The US needs to improve on their first half play and create a scoring environment that is unphased by officiating..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 21, 2010)

Portugal wins 7-0 with 6 second half goals.  I need to catch the replay of this game!


----------



## reylamb (Jun 21, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-.../us/fifa-ax-us-slovenia-ref-wc&cc=5901?ver=us


Which is as close as you will ever get FIFA to admitting that the ref blew an important call.  To this day FIFA will not officially admit that Henry committed an intentional handball that led directly to the French goal that got them in the World Cup.  FIFA is the absolute worst at admitting when refs butcher anything.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> All spilled milk at this point. The US needs to improve on their first half play and create a scoring environment that is unphased by officiating..


Yup, they definitely have to shore up the D.  Personally, I think that means leaving Gooch on the bench.  Algeria is in a position where if they win than they could advance with help from Slovenia.  An Algeria win and a Slovenia win and Algeria could advance.  What that means is that Algeria can not simply stuff the box and play all-out defense, they have to try to score, which should open the field for the US and their speed advantage......if Bradley does not have the US sit back.  If the US wins they advance, and then the only complaint about the blown call is if the US would have been #1 or #2 out of their group.



Nitram4891 said:


> Portugal wins 7-0 with 6 second half goals.  I need to catch the replay of this game!


Finally, the Portugal everyone was expecting showed up.  We will see this afternoon if Spain has arrived or not yet.

The Cameroon/Denmark game this weekend was a great match also.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Portugal wins 7-0 with 6 second half goals.  I need to catch the replay of this game!



Yea that was impressive I caught the last two goals.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 22, 2010)

Mexico and Uraguay advance......

Mexico will probably get Argentina in the knockout round.

Uruguay will probably get Nigeria or South Korea.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 22, 2010)

I will be at the Brewhouse at 10 am tomorrow for the US game.  Let me know if any of yall will be there, its an intense atmosphere!


----------



## reylamb (Jun 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I will be at the Brewhouse at 10 am tomorrow for the US game.  Let me know if any of yall will be there, its an intense atmosphere!



From what I hear you better get there around 730 - 8 in the morning!!!!!  I hear the place has been packed, get there around 10am and you may not get in, or so goes the rumor.

I will be at Univision watching it....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I will be at the Brewhouse at 10 am tomorrow for the US game.  Let me know if any of yall will be there, its an intense atmosphere!



get a job!


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I will be at the Brewhouse at 10 am tomorrow for the US game.  Let me know if any of yall will be there, its an intense atmosphere!



On the US bandwagon now that the French officially suck???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> get a job!



Taking the day off man.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 22, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> On the US bandwagon now that the French officially suck???



Yeah the french sucked bad.  It was disgraceful, I feel pretty cheated as a fan...but i didn't hop on the US bandwagon today, I hoped on during the England game


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah the french sucked bad.  It was disgraceful, I feel pretty cheated as a fan...but i didn't hop on the US bandwagon today, I hoped on during the England game



French and American unite in their mutual distaste for the Brits...


----------



## reylamb (Jun 22, 2010)

Argentina advances as the #1 from Group B, they take on Mexico.....good bye Mexico.

South Korea advances as the #2 in Group B, they take on Uruguay....that could be a great match.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 22, 2010)

Dang Jeff, sounds like your watching as much as I am.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 22, 2010)

reylamb said:


> Argentina advances as the #1 from Group B, they take on Mexico.....good bye Mexico.
> 
> South Korea advances as the #2 in Group B, they take on Uruguay....that could be a great match.



Agree 100%


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Another goal not awarded for the US


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 23, 2010)

Goooooaaaaalllllll!!!


----------



## marknga (Jun 23, 2010)

what a finish! GO USA!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Finally after a bunch of should of been goals we come throughand top our group!!! Let's go US!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2010)

Usausausausausa!


----------



## reylamb (Jun 23, 2010)

What a game!!!!!!  

The US absolutely dominated that match, and another bad call from a ref disallowing another US goal.  In the end, none of the bad calls matter, the US advances as the #1 team in their group, the result which would have happened if the bad calls had never happened.

Now, on to the knockout round....with a possible matchup with the Germans.


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 23, 2010)

what an awsome game!!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 23, 2010)

reylamb said:


> What a game!!!!!!
> 
> The US absolutely dominated that match, and another bad call from a ref disallowing another US goal.  In the end, none of the bad calls matter, the US advances as the #1 team in their group, the result which would have happened if the bad calls had never happened.
> 
> Now, on to the knockout round....with a possible matchup with the Germans.



Man I hope not, the Germans are my number 2 team.


----------



## injun joe (Jun 23, 2010)

I knew we had it all the way.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 23, 2010)

ronmac13 said:


> Man I hope not, the Germans are my number 2 team.



There are a ton of possible outcomes in their group right now.

Ghana vs Germany today
Serbia vs AUS today

Their group standings look like this:

1 Ghana 4 pts +1 GD 2 GS
2 Germany 3 pts +3 GD 4 GS  
3 Serbia 3pts 0 GD 1 GS
4 Australia 1 pt -4 GD 1 GS 

Easiest scenario, Germany wins and they win their group.

There are actually a couple of scenarios where Serbia can advance with Germany going home, and it is even possible for Australia to advance and Germany goes home, not likely, but possible.

If I had to guess, Ghana and Germany advance, but that is just a guess.  If they tie Germany will be #2 and Ghana #1.  Ghana has played well this Cup, and Germany went from looking great against the Aussies to looking very average against Serbia, so who knows.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 23, 2010)

I would love for austrailia to come back for a second place finish. I want germany to advance. But it's more than likely going to be Germany and Ghanna advancing. I think Germany will take first and ghanna take second.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ghana*


----------



## reylamb (Jun 23, 2010)

ronmac13 said:


> I would love for austrailia to come back for a second place finish. I want germany to advance. But it's more than likely going to be Germany and Ghanna advancing. I think Germany will take first and ghanna take second.



In order for the Aussies to advance:

1.  Aussies win and Germany would need to loose
2.  Aussies win by at least 7 goals and Germany ties 0-0

If Germany wins their group that means they will beat Ghana, which opens the door for Serbia to advance if they beat the Aussies..........

If the Germans tie then the Serbs can also advance by beating the Aussies.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 23, 2010)

WTG USA!  Altidore great game.  Coach Bradley also hats off you have made good coaching moves

I want us to face either Germany or Ghana.  We owe both of them a loss from previous World Cups


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 23, 2010)

so do you guys think there is a legit officiating bias against the US with these disallowed goals?

seems to me that if its borderline, ol' referee needs to put the whistle in his pocket and let 'em play.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought about the bias thing. I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## reylamb (Jun 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so do you guys think there is a legit officiating bias against the US with these disallowed goals?
> 
> seems to me that if its borderline, ol' referee needs to put the whistle in his pocket and let 'em play.



I can not really say that for sure, to be honest.  Yes, they called back Clint's goal today on a very questionable off side call.  I have watched that play now almost 100 times, and I just can say it was close, but he was onside.  However, later in the match the US had another great opportunity that Jozy ended up blasting over the top of the goal and he was clearly offside on that play.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 23, 2010)

I know a lot of people from the U.S aren't huge soccer fans.  But that was the most fun sporting event Ive seen in a long time.  Amazing game.  Thank god we're going through because we would have really been hosed if 2 goals would have been stollen from us.


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> seems to me that if its borderline, ol' referee needs to put the whistle in his pocket and let 'em play.



Which is exactly what the FIFA rules say...I think there's an obvious bias going on here...


----------



## injun joe (Jun 24, 2010)

I think it's pretty obvious that the ref in the Slovenia game beat us out of one. Every U.S. player was being held and the call goes against us. But I think the linesman yesterday was just having a bad game. He gave us a throw in that was obviously off us not three feet in front of him. Still, by FIFA edict, Clint should have gotten the benefit of the doubt on the offsides against Algeria.
The officiating has been horrible in many ganes. FIFA is making a huge mistake in not adding a second field ref for Cup games.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 25, 2010)

Alright Nitram, I have to admit it. I gave in and watched the US game this week. Even though certain aspects of the game annoyed me, I have to say it was awesome. I will be watching tomorrow.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> Alright Nitram, I have to admit it. I gave in and watched the US game this week. Even though certain aspects of the game annoyed me, I have to say it was awesome. I will be watching tomorrow.



  Glad you enjoyed it.  It was a good game with plenty of action and that goal was probably the most deserved I've ever seen.  I'll be at the brewhouse again tomorrow.  It was PACKED wednesday morning so I'm guessing it is going to be insane tomorrow since its not a week day.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## marknga (Jun 25, 2010)

All it takes is one play to go from dejection to celebration.
Cool video
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid73315185001?bctid=101507741001


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2010)

DSGB said:


>



HAHAHA...that's the best thing I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Game tomorrow.  Hopefully we haven't used up all our Mojo yet.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 26, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I dare say that 0% of soccer players could last 1 quarter of a football game



Do you think 10 seconds of action and 30 seconds of standing around would be too hard on their cardio?  Or would all the pads  get in the way of their game?

How can the sport where the pass out a "pad" for every part of your body, and you get a 30 second break every 10 seconds be tougher than the one where you get 2 each 8 inch pads to cover your shins, and you run for 45 minutes non stop for 2 halves.

For those of you antis that say you understand the game, and still don't like it, you do not understand the game.

 Go USA


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> HAHAHA...that's the best thing I've seen in a long time!



Zidan screwed himself out of more post retirement endorsement money than Tiger Woods will see in his lifetime with that move.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 26, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well I knew this wouldnt get much attention around here but maybe I can lure a couple fans out of the woodwork.  There are some good games this weekend including the England USA matchup tomorrow.  For myself I will follow my home country France.  Should be some good football!



Great thread about the "Beautiful Game"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Team USA cannot continue to give away first half goals and play catch up. They don't win today they are out..


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea, it's like a totally different team then when we played Algeria. They need to make something happen.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Gooooaaaallll tied up by landon donovans pk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

AWESOME KICK BY DONAVON...


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 26, 2010)

It's over, were done. Time
to cheer on Germany.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Dangit,,,,,,,,,,but considering the leaps and bounds they have made and promoted the sport in the US, good job guys.

My favorite two from here on out are Brazil and Portugal.


----------



## marknga (Jun 26, 2010)

Great effort by Team USA. I didn't think they played as well today, some bad touches and decisions but they never quit. 
I tell you that Ivory Coast team looks good and Argentina....
we shall see. 
Congrats to USA for a great run. 
Heck even got folks on Woody's talking about soccer.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 26, 2010)

Why was Oguchi Onyewu left out of the lineup?  Bornstein played well, but we missed Guch.


----------



## ToroAzul (Jun 26, 2010)

Bummer... US played well, especially in the second half.  Took just a couple of errors and it's a wrap.  

Go Slovakia!!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Germany beats England 4-1 today.
Let's go Germany(I have to watch the game
on demand)


----------



## reylamb (Jun 28, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Why was Oguchi Onyewu left out of the lineup?  Bornstein played well, but we missed Guch.



Because Gooch is terribly slow and a disaster when he is in possession....of course that whole possession thing did not work out for the US on Saturday either as it was a poor possession that gave up the first goal against Ghana.  

He is also a terrible communicator along the back line, which was the direct cause for all of the goals the US gave up when he was on the pitch.  Every goal that the US gave up when Gooch was playing was attributed to Gooch's lack of speed (keeping the opponents on sides when they were running offside traps), or poor communications.

My biggest question for Bradley is.....what exactly did Findley show in qualifying or the early games that showed he should be on the pitch?  Where was Buddle?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 28, 2010)

reylamb said:


> Because Gooch is terribly slow and a disaster when he is in possession....of course that whole possession thing did not work out for the US on Saturday either as it was a poor possession that gave up the first goal against Ghana.



Yeah that was a stupid mistake in the back to give the ball up by messing around too much and get scored on.  The other Ghana goal was just a great effort by their striker on a long ball that should have never made it to him.  I thought the two teams were very even and if the US had finished a little better could have won the game.  

Donovan's PK was absolutely perfect.  You can't kick one any better than that.

Sad to see Argentina having to face Germany so early as that could have probably been a likely final.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah that was a stupid mistake in the back to give the ball up by messing around too much and get scored on.  The other Ghana goal was just a great effort by their striker on a long ball that should have never made it to him.  I thought the two teams were very even and if the US had finished a little better could have won the game.
> 
> Donovan's PK was absolutely perfect.  You can't kick one any better than that.
> 
> Sad to see Argentina having to face Germany so early as that could have probably been a likely final.


Which is what puzzles me about not playing Buddle more.  In the WC warmup matches he scored 2 goals and showed creativity.  With Jozey and Robbie the US offense appears to consist of trying to put long balls behind the defense and allowing Jozey and Robbie to run them down in attempt to create 1 v 1 on goalies.  Poor offensive strategy.  Neither Altidore nor Findley have show the ability to create for themselves.  Set pieces seemed to be the best chances the US had all WC, the strikers just simply did not create their own opportunities.

There is no doubt, Argentina vs Germany would have been a great final matchup.  It should be a great match with the way Messi is playing right now.  So far Maradona's club has squashed all of the criticism that was levied on them for selecting him as the manager.  Time will tell.

On a side note, rumor has it that Wayne Rooney is getting flogged by the British tabloids for his play during this Cup.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 28, 2010)

with my limited knowledge of the game, it sure did seem to me that the US players, when they had the chances to score, were either very unimaginative with their ball handling and/or very poor finishers with the shots on goal.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 29, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> with my limited knowledge of the game, it sure did seem to me that the US players, when they had the chances to score, were either very unimaginative with their ball handling and/or very poor finishers with the shots on goal.



You have a greater understanding than you give yourself credit for

Buddle is the lone striker on that squad that I felt could create for himself.  The others all depended on someone else creating for them, and then they rarely finished, even with open goals.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2010)

Great match between Uruguay and Ghana right now.  And that Brazilian meltdown earlier, I still think no one is giving the dutch enough credit, they had a good team in Euro 2008 and haven't lost a game yet or tied in this tournament.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2010)

Man what a finish in this game.  PKs coming up but the play where suarez uses his hands to block the game winning goal thus earning a red card and a PK was insane.  I'm not a fan of him doing it at all but thats how it works.  Unbelievable that Gyan missed the game winning PK but he gets to shoot again. Having taken a lot of PKs myself I can't imagine going back up after missing one to send my country to the world cup semi final.


----------



## GONfishin (Jul 2, 2010)

Did anyone else think that the Ghana player tripped over his own feet on the foul?  It didn't look like anyone touched him, but I can't say for sure without replay from another angle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

Down to a shoot off. I love it when they get to this stage of the game.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2010)

Most heartbreaking loss I've ever seen in any sport.  WoW


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 2, 2010)

when will it be over!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reylamb (Jul 2, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Great match between Uruguay and Ghana right now.  And that Brazilian meltdown earlier, I still think no one is giving the dutch enough credit, they had a good team in Euro 2008 and haven't lost a game yet or tied in this tournament.


I had the Dutch facing the Germans in my brackets.  I also did not see that as a Brazilian melt down as much as getting beaten by a better team.  The Brazilian back line was questionable going into the WC, and they did not answer any questions.  Kaka is the most overrated player in the game today and did very little throughout the tournament.


Nitram4891 said:


> Man what a finish in this game.  PKs coming up but the play where suarez uses his hands to block the game winning goal thus earning a red card and a PK was insane.  I'm not a fan of him doing it at all but thats how it works.  Unbelievable that Gyan missed the game winning PK but he gets to shoot again. Having taken a lot of PKs myself I can't imagine going back up after missing one to send my country to the world cup semi final.


Suarez had no choice but to keep it out with an intentional handball.  In the end it worked.



squeak12 said:


> Did anyone else think that the Ghana player tripped over his own feet on the foul?  It didn't look like anyone touched him, but I can't say for sure without replay from another angle.


Which foul?  I am a huge soccer fan, but one of my biggest gripes on the world level is the amount of flopping that goes on in these games.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Down to a shoot off. I love it when they get to this stage of the game.


I personally think no games should end in penalty kicks.  Play until there is a winner.


Nitram4891 said:


> Most heartbreaking loss I've ever seen in any sport.  WoW


Yup.


bnew17 said:


> when will it be over!!!!!!!!!!


Next weekend.  I believe the final match is on the 11th.  Too soon in my opinion.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it's going to come down to Germany and the Dutch. I see a 3-1 victory over Argentina for the Germans tomorrow


----------



## GONfishin (Jul 2, 2010)

reylamb said:


> Which foul?  I am a huge soccer fan, but one of my biggest gripes on the world level is the amount of flopping that goes on in these games.



I was speaking of the last foul that led to the free kick.  I didn't see a foul.  It just looked like he tripped on his own feet and the side ref called a foul.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 3, 2010)

squeak12 said:


> I was speaking of the last foul that led to the free kick.  I didn't see a foul.  It just looked like he tripped on his own feet and the side ref called a foul.



If you are talking about the one at the end of the second period of overtime where ghana missed it......the penalty was on Suarez, a striker for Uruguay that was back on defense, standing on the goal line using his hands to keep the ball out of the goal.  He drew a red card for it, and the call was correct.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

Germany draws first blood, this is going to be an ugly match.


----------



## GONfishin (Jul 3, 2010)

reylamb said:


> If you are talking about the one at the end of the second period of overtime where ghana missed it......the penalty was on Suarez, a striker for Uruguay that was back on defense, standing on the goal line using his hands to keep the ball out of the goal.  He drew a red card for it, and the call was correct.



The "foul" that led to the free kick just before the handball.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

squeak12 said:


> The "foul" that led to the free kick just before the handball.


 
It was a bogus call. The officiating in the WC has been atrocious.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't believe Klose didn't make it 2-0.  Tough card on Muller and now he misses the next match.  That was a terrible yellow.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Tell me about it. I like müller. Especially since maradona(sp) called him a ball boy, I wonder how those words are tasting?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2010)

I know on red cards they can appeal the one match suspension but I don't know about consecutive yellows.  Either way they need to win this game first.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Another goal for Germany on a great play!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Make it three!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2010)

Germany is attacking at will.  Great stuff.  I love the fact that they keep trying to score even though this game is already won.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Germans are playing a great game. 4-0 now


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 3, 2010)

I see Spain advancing with a 2-0 game.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm hoping for a dutch/german final.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll be the first to admit that I don't know a single thing about soccer, could not tell a single play or strategy,...but I sure have enjoyed watching this cup.
Some of those athletes are amazing! 
I still have have a hard time getting use to all the theatrics, every time a guy goes down it's a busted leg
I thought the South American teams were supposed to be the tough guys, Germany seems to be blowing past these dudes at will.
Anyway good sport, great entertainment.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 3, 2010)

I could do without the over dramatic falls also.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 3, 2010)

squeak12 said:


> The "foul" that led to the free kick just before the handball.


Gotcha, I did not see a foul either.  This year, who know what the refs are watching.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was a bogus call. The officiating in the WC has been atrocious.


It has gotten so bad I think changes are in order.  I know FIFA likes to have as many countries as possible represented with officiating, but it is time to stop.  This games are too big to have refs from Mali that have never officiated games of this magnitude.  IMO, from now on all refs should only come from the top European Leagues (English Premier, Germany, Italy, Spain) and the Mexican league where they are used to big crowds and big games.  I am sorry, but a ref who has only officiated in front of crowds in the 100's is not ready for the WC.  Enough is enough.  Plus, time to put in instant replay.


Nitram4891 said:


> I know on red cards they can appeal the one match suspension but I don't know about consecutive yellows.  Either way they need to win this game first.


Yes, they can appeal yellows that lead to suspensions.  FIFA rarely overturns them though.



Nitram4891 said:


> I'm hoping for a dutch/german final.


The Dutch may be the only team in this tourney that are not physically intimidated by the Germans.



RipperIII said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I don't know a single thing about soccer, could not tell a single play or strategy,...but I sure have enjoyed watching this cup.
> Some of those athletes are amazing!
> I still have have a hard time getting use to all the theatrics, every time a guy goes down it's a busted leg
> I thought the South American teams were supposed to be the tough guys, Germany seems to be blowing past these dudes at will.
> Anyway good sport, great entertainment.


The Germans right now are a machine.  They sit back and wait, and control the ball in the midfield.  Just when they get a team relaxing or getting a defense pushing up to attack, they come flying up the field and put the other team back on their heels.  They are not exactly an all-out attacking style like the Brazilians and Argentines like to play, they pick their times and simply kill you when they do.  Once they have a lead the opponent is at their mercy since they will have to open themselves up to attack, which really only opens the field for the German machine to work.  They are playing "pretty" soccer right now.  I still think the Dutch can handle them.  I am not sure about the Spaniards, they looked shakey today.

Note to the US Soccer Federation.  Go buy every single DVD you can of the Germans and Dutch from the last 4 years and copy them.  Their style would fit in with US athletes far better than trying to emulate the South Americans.


ronmac13 said:


> I could do without the over dramatic falls also.


My biggest gripe with WC soccer.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Instant replay does need to be brought in. I wish the us would study teams like Germany.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Netherlands won over uraguay(sp) 3-2 and advance to the finals Germany vs Spain tomorrow. Im rooting for Germany!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

when is the kickball tourney over?


----------



## reylamb (Jul 7, 2010)

ronmac13 said:


> Netherlands won over uraguay(sp) 3-2 and advance to the finals Germany vs Spain tomorrow. Im rooting for Germany!


I really like Germany in this matchup.  The Spaniards have not been playing that well, and Torres is not playing at 100%, which is hurting their offensive attack.


rex upshaw said:


> when is the kickball tourney over?


Sunday.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Man what a finish in this game.  PKs coming up but the play where suarez uses his hands to block the game winning goal thus earning a red card and a PK was insane.  I'm not a fan of him doing it at all but thats how it works.  Unbelievable that Gyan missed the game winning PK but he gets to shoot again. Having taken a lot of PKs myself I can't imagine going back up after missing one to send my country to the world cup semi final.



awesome ending to a game.  I am DEFINITELY a fan of him doing that.  He gave his team the only chance they had to win, even though it was slim.  Slim chance is better than no chance.  If he doesn't do that, they go home.  IMO, that's the play of the entire tournament.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 7, 2010)

reylamb said:


> I really like Germany in this matchup.  The Spaniards have not been playing that well, and Torres is not playing at 100%, which is hurting their offensive attack.
> 
> Sunday.



Yea in their last game(over Portugal was it) they didn't seem too hot. It sucks muller is out for Germany since he's been the top scorer for Germany. Klose needs 2 goals for the all time world cup scorer record. So I can't wait for this match up. Should be pretty intense on the German side.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 7, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> awesome ending to a game.  I am DEFINITELY a fan of him doing that.  He gave his team the only chance they had to win, even though it was slim.  Slim chance is better than no chance.  If he doesn't do that, they go home.  IMO, that's the play of the entire tournament.



Strategically it could be the play of the tournament but my personal favorite so far is Van Bronckhorst shot yesterday to make it 1-0 for the dutch.  That was a perfect shot, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> awesome ending to a game.  I am DEFINITELY a fan of him doing that.  He gave his team the only chance they had to win, even though it was slim.  Slim chance is better than no chance.  If he doesn't do that, they go home.  IMO, that's the play of the entire tournament.



While I think it was a smart move, is it worth having your name and team dishonored on a world wide level?


----------



## injun joe (Jul 7, 2010)

Surely you're kidding. The guy makes the play that ultimately wins the game, and it dishonors his team? It's a play that any player would make to stave off defeat. The proper call was made in lieu of his foul and Ghana blew the PK. No dishonor there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 7, 2010)

ronmac13 said:


> While I think it was a smart move, is it worth having your name and team dishonored on a world wide level?



if that brings reproach on his team then soccer sucks even more than I thought it did...


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Alot of people are considering him a cheater. Outside of their country, people are going to remember the handball not where they went in the cup.


----------



## injun joe (Jul 7, 2010)

"People" need to learn the difference between a committing a foul and cheating.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Either way it doesn't really matter nor do I care about urugauy. I'm rooting for Germany, wish they would hurry up and get something going.


----------



## GONoob (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry guys but that's just football or soccer for you. I got to give it to Uruguay for pulling it off. I see it as a sacrifice!

Dramatic falls? When you rely on a couple refs to watch every move, you have to make things dramatic it also allows you to catch a breather.

The 2010 WC has been a dramatic/exciting one. Though I was anticipating several teams like Brazil, Argentina, Mexico to do much better.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Germany is out. Congrats to Spain for their first final. Let's go
Netherlands!


----------



## reylamb (Jul 7, 2010)

Regardless of what happens Sunday there will be a team/country hoisting the Cup for the first time in their history.

I am not sure what happens with Germany when they loose a starter for a match, but when it has happened in this tournament they just play timid.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 7, 2010)

injun joe said:


> "People" need to learn the difference between a committing a foul and cheating.



amen.

a DB in football, when he knows he's beat, will grab a jersey and hold because its better to get the flag than give up the TD.  basketball teams spend the last few minutes of every game intentionally fouling.  baseball pitchers intentionally walk batters all the time.  

its called forcing the other team to make a play, or another play, to beat you.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think this is going to be a very even final with two great passing teams.  Germany played a heck of a cup and they definately were missing Muller.  I didnt see the game but it did feel like the refereeing was finally up to par for this one based on the ESPN gamecast.

Now if Germany can beat Uruguay Europe goes 1-2-3!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

The Dutch don't have the finesse or the talent to keep up, so they are resorting to thug tactics that should result in more cards than they are getting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

SPAIN SCORES !!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

OH YEAH, My Spaniard brothers are World Soccer Champions..


----------



## reylamb (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to Spain.  Terrible final match, but congrats anyway.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to Spain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

I do hope now that it is over FIFA will take a strong look at it's vetting process for Ref. selection. A sidekick to the sternum should be an automatic red card, no questions asked.

And before the next World Cup I certainly hope that they start cracking down on the minor incident drama. There were some credible injuries, but the use of dramatic rolling around on the field in an attempt to draw a penalty against the other team is a blatant use of clock time in a game where time outs don't exist. It has to be dealt with, with yellow cards if need be. Especially if they want the game to gain credibility in the US beyond it's current growth.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do hope now that it is over FIFA will take a strong look at it's vetting process for Ref. selection. A sidekick to the sternum should be an automatic red card, no questions asked.
> 
> And before the next World Cup I certainly hope that they start cracking down on the minor incident drama. There were some credible injuries, but the use of dramatic rolling around on the field in an attempt to draw a penalty against the other team is a blatant use of clock time in a game where time outs don't exist. It has to be dealt with, with yellow cards if need be. Especially if they want the game to gain credibility in the US beyond it's current growth.



And instant replays


----------



## reylamb (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do hope now that it is over FIFA will take a strong look at it's vetting process for Ref. selection. A sidekick to the sternum should be an automatic red card, no questions asked.
> 
> And before the next World Cup I certainly hope that they start cracking down on the minor incident drama. There were some credible injuries, but the use of dramatic rolling around on the field in an attempt to draw a penalty against the other team is a blatant use of clock time in a game where time outs don't exist. It has to be dealt with, with yellow cards if need be. Especially if they want the game to gain credibility in the US beyond it's current growth.


If I were king of all things FIFA:

-Instant yellows for flopping.  Yes, that is the way it is supposed to be, but it needs enforced.

-Any player that lays on the ground for longer than 30 seconds must come off the pitch for a minimum of 10 minutes.  The team can decide, play a man down or make a sub.

-Any player that lays down on the pitch long enough, and is "injured" severely for the team medical staff to come onto the pitch must sit out for a minimum of 20 minutes.  Again, the team can decide play a man down or sub.

-Any player that lays on the pitch and they bring the stretcher onto the pitch....out for the remainder of the match.  Again, team's choice, play a man down or sub.

-Instant replay will be in full effect for some events.  All goals and called off goals will be reviewed.  Coaches will be allowed 2 challenges, 1 per half.  If their challenge is unsuccessful they loose a sub.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 12, 2010)

i just send a contrat's email to a one of our guys who lives/works in spain.

interesting thing... and i do understand a little about euro history... i never really really realized just how much the dutch and germans hate each other!!!

on npr this morning, the dutch were talking about how "at least we went further then the germans" and our guy in spain said that all of our german guys were saying... "well, we hate the dutch, so GO SPAIN!".

oh well... congrats spain!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do hope now that it is over FIFA will take a strong look at it's vetting process for Ref. selection. A sidekick to the sternum should be an automatic red card, no questions asked.
> 
> And before the next World Cup I certainly hope that they start cracking down on the minor incident drama. There were some credible injuries, but the use of dramatic rolling around on the field in an attempt to draw a penalty against the other team is a blatant use of clock time in a game where time outs don't exist. It has to be dealt with, with yellow cards if need be. Especially if they want the game to gain credibility in the US beyond it's current growth.



I agree 100%.  FIFA needs to regulate their officials.  The drop kick should have most certainly been an automatic red card!!


----------

